# Rice - Long Grain or Basmati?



## Carina1962 (Aug 30, 2010)

I thought that Basmati rice was the lowest GI type of rice until I read in this month's Balance magazine that Long Grain rice is low GI and Basmati is Medium GI, is this correct?  if so, i have been eating basmati thinking it was the lowest GI


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 30, 2010)

I surrender! 

There's nothing more we can do other than to test these things for ourselves eh?

I've got a whole stock of basmati rice in my cupboard and I'm going to use it.

Mind you, my portion control is still going to be rigorously applied.

Andy


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 30, 2010)

I think that is wrong so will do some digging.   I know that brown rice is better and if you don't like that, which we don't, then basmati is next best, we can't all be wrong.  We like basmati and will carry on eating it.

Odd.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 30, 2010)

Sadly I have problems with both and have resorted to small portions of wild rice instead.


----------



## katie (Sep 3, 2010)

You should read about Glycemic Load.  It is based on GI aswell as portion size, so is a lot more acurate.  I'm pretty sure brown basmati rice is best for stable BG levels.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 3, 2010)

Didn't know you could get brown basmati !

I know brown is best but I hate brown rice so white basmati will have to do and so far we get it right.   We do a dual wave 30/70 over 4 hours and we get no spikes.


----------



## Steff (Sep 3, 2010)

Ah I was wondering if you had done your digging yet Adrienne


----------



## katie (Sep 3, 2010)

yep you can hehe!  White Basmati is pretty good too, if you can't quite handle the brown stuff!


----------

